# LBG 23/10



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Out for a pedal on LBG. Launched at BMP and trolled slowly around to Granpop's Flat, dodging all the unguided missiles also on the lake. First fish was a plump Yella (CPR'd) followed by two eating sized Redfin and a few pest sized Redfin. Flat calm with variable puffs of air - lovely morning to be out.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Nice work Dave!!! 8) excellent result.
Was that on the molongolo river?
What lure did the damage on that fine looking Yella?


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Craig - near Spinnaker Island, there is a flat at about 3 meters deep between th island and the south side. A Jackal Chubby did the damage on all fish, the Yella was near the south side bank.

Dave


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

nice yella dave.
i can't wait to get on LBG and catch my first yella on my kayak.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Go mate go, nice work dave!

Glad to hear that 3m area held a yella for you, October should fire hard!

3 more days of work till I can get out again, went on Saturday for 5 hours in windy conditions for 1 small Redfin... Please note LBG on Friday, Saturday and Sunday this week / weekend will host the Sri Chimnoy Traithalon series around and including the 2 islands, Black Mountain and Yarralumla Bay areas.

Roads will be closed and the waterway very busy, total lockdown apparently.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

thats lame. i was planning to go out that way that weekend. oh well i might have to try my luck down the other side of the lake near kingston. does anyone know the area around there and know of any special spots.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

thats a nice fish dave! gotta be happy with some native action. :lol: Ive been trying to get a yella for weeks but alas..


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks red i'll have a look out for the ledge next time i'm on the water


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice one there Dave. Dont think I have met either you or Jon before so before i leave we had better get a fish in OK?


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Whenever Garrick - as a retiree, I am usually available  depends on SWMBO's requirements.

As LBG is out, may give lake Ginninderra a nudge on Sunday - occasional Redfin have started showing their fins there, otherwise post when free, and will see what I can do.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

You guys are not going to believe it but my old friend MURPHY came visiting me yesterdat again. I got T boned by a lady working for the police in a police XR 6. Needless to say that my car can't drive and therefore I cant get my kayak to the water. As soon as I have somethiong worked outI will let you know.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn - T-Boned is one thing, by a cop car is another :shock:

Hope something works out for you

Dave


----------



## Hirosh (Mar 11, 2007)

What is it with run ins with Canberra police of late? My friend got her car T boned by a policeman this week, and my mate sideswiped a police car last week :shock: :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfi648kAAEFfgAAQUIWBArDnVmo/7/+gMAEqwwamJqTCDQMgbU0PSPKbSAiYmITSGRpoGQADQ0GmhEBlT09CCep6gGgM0jjSYzM3K4sb4dqFlGf8RkhUVtsWm46r8uedfMxhvwpJqYydsBirlWmRqJoUKmmsIgy4EFL4HIUvWt9BX4z82tVo6Nf49IyYmB0YztECg9404KAbjr5YhE4IECFvkdq66uPMonVNZzKmUVaLPKzr/O6r7ya5mLjQNdPSe1V+FmJtF+TrKJNLiswlL87I86lSRIOaiF4rBge+LC3GvhzFO7fXxlbxdgZmzfczDJadHtdQUcKywXZ3AIYQ3K+5Bl2iRglcqqPsKsxZDgPzQRcp89sJ4oSozI7cjzBAlZmoqAQCQM2xLcqTVqiJDQHykALEnAjsMQ0nYrRggmLl3uSsXun/F3JFOFCQ+LrjyQ==


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> garrick said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are not going to believe it but my old friend MURPHY came visiting me yesterdat again. I got T boned by a lady working for the police in a police XR 6. Needless to say that my car can't drive and therefore I cant get my kayak to the water. As soon as I have somethiong worked outI will let you know.
> ...


Thanks for the invite Red. It is highly appreciated. Unfortunitly I stay in Griffith. Tried to organise a stasion wagon of some sort through the insurance but the rental co only has standard sedans WITHOUT ROOFRACKS. Looks like my yak fishing in Australia has come to an unplanned and sudden stop.

Will however stay in touch with all of you guys. Especially when i am back in South Africa


----------

